# Question about my RAI treatment



## carol9999 (Jul 5, 2010)

Is it true that after 48hours, although I still radiate radiation, I cannot contaminate things with my sweat, saliva, urine, etc.......?? I am on my third day after and need to know if I touch anything, can I still contaminate it? or do I just have to worry about being near people? thanks


----------



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

It is all so confusing. I was told by my Dr that I could contaminate things with sweat and saliva for up to 2 weeks and that I would have RAI in me for up to 30 days. I was told I was in the clear to be around my small children after 3 days but I made sure not to taste their food or anything for a few weeks. Hope this helps!
tina


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

carol9999 said:


> Is it true that after 48hours, although I still radiate radiation, I cannot contaminate things with my sweat, saliva, urine, etc.......?? I am on my third day after and need to know if I touch anything, can I still contaminate it? or do I just have to worry about being near people? thanks


I don't think that is true and gosh, I would call radiology to find out. You don't want to make anyone sick. Especially pregnant women, children and pets.

They should not leave you wondering. I was given a print out of instructions.


----------

